#  > Desenvolvimento >  > Linguagens de Programação >  >  Fazer o php executar comando do linux.

## Neckratal

Olá tudo bem com todos?

Preciso que o php exexute o comando "useradd usuário" no linux para incluir usuario alguem sabe como eu faço isso no php.

Obrigado
<IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon21.gif">

----------

pra executar comandos, olhe as funções:

http://www.php.net/manual/en/function.exec.php
http://www.php.net/manual/en/function.system.php

essas sao 2 das que executam.

Se tu tiver executando php direto do apache, o php nao tera direitos de criar usuarios.

----------


## 1c3m4n

alem dessas dicas vc vai ter q dar permissao pro usuario q ta rodando o apache pra poder fazer o adduser, pra isso use o sudo

----------


## Neckratal

O que faz esse sudo? <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon21.gif">

----------


## Fernando

sudo eh um programa que da permissao de superusuario a um usuario comum a executar X tarefa. por exemplo, eu sou usuario &acute;psy&acute; e quero usar o useradd, entao configuro o sudo como root para me dar permissao para executar somente este comando.

man sudo

cd /etc
visudo

psy ALL=NOPASSWD:\ 
/usr/sbin/useradd

psy seria o seu usuario, no caso, apache

----------


## Neckratal

Legal.

É isso que eu estou precisando valeu pela colaboração


<IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon21.gif">

----------


## Fernando

Disponha =)

----------

